# Need start-up advice from some old pros!



## GRplowboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I am new to this site and plowing in general. The only experience I have is plowing the parking lot at work but I'd like to get into it as a way earn some extra money. I have a few people who say they would be interested in having me plow their driveways and I know several business owners who would like their parking lots plowed. 

My biggest question is, what is the best set-up for a small-time guy like me? I've seen plows on Jeep Wranglers but that seems questionable to me. Maybe not? Or perhaps it would benefit me to start out with nice, heavy-duty set-up with a 3/4 ton truck to allow room for future growth.. that way I would not have to re-tool in a year or two? 

I have a while to figure it out because I wouldn't start until next season. Is there a time of year when plows and equipment might be better priced?

Any feedback would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would also like to get some info on this also I figured I would just post on here instead of starting a new page. 

Im new to the hole plowing thing and am looking at buying a ford f250 powerstroke and buy a used plow to put on my self. I plan on plowing driveways only. Here are a few questions I have. Is the f250 a good truck for plowing? What is a good plow to put on it? (Im looking for a straight blade plow) Is it easy to install a plow? 

Any info would be great thanks!


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

It appears neither one of you have a vehicle suitable to plow with so you have to ask yourselves can you afford to buy a 4wd truck and the low mpg that comes with it?

And can you afford to own it without any of the money you would make from plowing?

It's the wrong way to start a business and assume that there will be enough cash flow to pay for the truck and or plow.

Nothing wrong starting out doing DW's with a snow blower to build the capital. Also many have started out with Wranglers or 1/2 tons and used them for years. Not against the bigger trucks just going into debt.


----------



## GRplowboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I already have a 4WD truck its just that it is a 1500 and for plowing I'd rather have a 2500 for the heavier-duty front axle. I'm well aware of the gas mileage on a truck and also have a car to drive in the off-season. 

I'm not looking to start a business, I've got a great job - I'm just a 4WD nut who wants something to keep busy in the winter and maybe make a little money on the side. Also, I've got the personal capital to purchase the equipment. My questions are in regards to which equipment seems to have the best reputation. Ford? Chevy? Dodge? Fisher? Boss? Western? 

I don't mean to discredit your post... I guess my answers to your two questions would be "yes."


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

There is no easy quick way to make money in this business. 

#1 thing is insurance. You are going to have to have comm auto policy for the truck and then a gen. liability policy for slip and falls. Them 2 right there are not cheap.

You can prob. get an older 1999-2004ish truck with plow already on it for around 15k give or take. If you get ur own lots then you will have to salt them. So now your talking a salt spreader. It adds up fast.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BTW im a Ford/Fisher type of guy. lol


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Is the F-250 a good truck for plowing? That depends on if you ask a Chevy guy or a Ford guy. As far as asking for opinions on brands of tucks and plows, it depends who you ask. It's like asking what brand if beer tastes best. I have a f-250 and love it. As for the plows I think all the brands are frirly reliable, It comes down to dealer service. Choose a brand that has a dealer close that is good to work with.

You can plow with a 1/2 ton truck and dot quite well with a 7 1/2' or 8' straight blade, depending on how much you plow. If you are going to drive around all winter with the plow hanging on the front of the truck, or be plowing several hours at a time a 3/4 ton will handle it better, but a 1/2 ton will work. It all depends on how much plowing you will be doing and what you can afford.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Im just going to go and say i have the $$ to put into it. I will also say the reason I am not going and buying a truck with a plow is because you just dont know how much that truck has been through.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

blee1ash;1254435 said:


> That depends on if you ask a Chevy guy or a Ford guy. As far as asking for opinions on brands of tucks and plows, it depends who you ask. It's like asking what brand if beer tastes best.


yeah I know I was just trying to see what type gets used for plowing the most and what type is most reliable. (someone may use a chevy but he may have to fix something every month)


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

wait till July and then shop for a plow and truck
check insurance prices before you make promises to plow
any time you get paid for plowing it IS considered a business


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 1979 Jeep CJ7 with a Meyers Plow. This was a good setup for driveways because you could get into tight spaces. I now have a Ford F250 with a 6.7 PSD and 8' Western Straight Blade with Power Angle. I do junk removal with the Ford also. I could not do this with the Jeep.
Surprisingly ...... For plowing snow ...... And I do mostly residentials ..... I would take the Jeep. On the Commercial properties .... The Ford gets the job done faster because of the bigger plow.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe you guys that mow lawns can help me, I want to mow a couple of 1/4 acre lots and two or three football fields. I was looking at either a 24" craftsman self propelled mower or a case 960 with a 8 gang reel mower. 

You know kinda like an F250 for driveways or a Jeep for wally world.

JMO
your nuts to use a FS pickup on driveways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

i thought Mark O drove a Dodge?


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

im far from a pro but me and the wife went truck shoppin this morning just looking and did not wantto be bothered by sales men. 
visited ford chevy dodge toyota and jeep dealers. 
did a lot of talking for a change instead of yellin and since i really do not want to do commercial and stick with resi i came away with the jeep rubicon as my choice. 
i did god this year with resi and i dont want to get in over my head with a bigger truck by trying to take on jobs that i have no business doin but thats me.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

theplowmeister;1254707 said:


> Maybe you guys that mow lawns can help me, I want to mow a couple of 1/4 acre lots and two or three football fields. I was looking at either a 24" craftsman self propelled mower or a case 960 with a 8 gang reel mower.
> 
> You know kinda like an F250 for driveways or a Jeep for wally world.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

This post is perfect.

Full size pick up for driveways is crazy.

IMO get a JEEP! wesport


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

ive plowed with everything over the years from a dump truck to a jeep and my favorite is my dodge dakota i have a 7 foot western on it and its perfect for smaller lots and for driveways. BTW Western plows are the way to go i still use my dads original western pump that he bought new in 1969 never been rebuilt either just change the fluid every year.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

KEC Maintaince;1255376 said:


> im far from a pro but me and the wife went truck shoppin this morning just looking and did not wantto be bothered by sales men.
> visited ford chevy dodge toyota and jeep dealers.
> did a lot of talking for a change instead of yellin and since i really do not want to do commercial and stick with resi i came away with the jeep rubicon as my choice.
> i did god this year with resi and i dont want to get in over my head with a bigger truck by trying to take on jobs that i have no business doin but thats me.


If all your customers had Rubicons they wouldn't need their driveways plowed. I have an 05 unlimited.

What made you go for a jeep?

Did you get the 2dr or 4dr?


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

goin with the 2 door hard top with the soft top for the summer manual trans and navigation. 
well my toyota is only 2 wheel drive and the f250 i was lookin at is a reg cab .
my good friend has a 4 door sahara and another good friend has a 05 2 door rubi. plus they own a off rd shop .
i have 3 kids and if i nedd to take them some where i can with no problem
plus my other vehicle besides my toyota is a sienna 8 passanger mini van.
the jeep will pull double duty very well after i put a little lift on her and some nicer tirers and rims. plus i can get a plow a lot cheaper as a guy i know is selling his whole set up for a good price.
i also figured for what i need it for it will do just fine.
would of loved to get the 4 door but that was just way out of my price range


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

GRplowboy;1254236 said:


> I am new to this site and plowing in general.
> 
> I have a while to figure it out because I wouldn't start until next season.


Hook yourself up (be a sub) with someone who knows what they're doing to learn the ropes. :salute:

Since there are limited candidates in that area, introduce yourself to Mark Oomkes. He will help you.

Do you know how to operate a skid steer?? He likes to utilize those to their limits.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1255915 said:


> Hook yourself up (be a sub) with someone who knows what they're doing to learn the ropes. :salute:
> 
> Since there are limited candidates in that area, introduce yourself to *Mark Oomkes*. He will help you.
> 
> *Do you know how to operate a skid steer?? He likes to utilize those to their limits*.


:laughing::laughing:...Who is this *Mark Oomkes *you speak of....Is he someone Special????


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

KEC Maintaince;1255667 said:


> goin with the 2 door hard top with the soft top for the summer manual trans and navigation.
> well my toyota is only 2 wheel drive and the f250 i was lookin at is a reg cab .
> my good friend has a 4 door sahara and another good friend has a 05 2 door rubi. plus they own a off rd shop .
> i have 3 kids and if i nedd to take them some where i can with no problem
> ...


All that stop and go may make you wish you went with the automatic. Most professional rock crawlers are now running autos. And I think about 2004 was the last year manual trans out sold auto trans. As for me my next wrangler would have to be a 4dr. One can never have too much interior space.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

GRplowboy;1254236 said:


> I have a while to figure it out because I wouldn't start until next season. Is there a time of year when plows and equipment might be better priced?


If you want to wait till spring or summer to buy a truck, I can make you a good deal on my Jimmy. Its a great driveway rig, Im just looking to get into something with a V8 that will tow my camper better in the summer.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

theplowmeister;1254707 said:


> Maybe you guys that mow lawns can help me, I want to mow a couple of 1/4 acre lots and two or three football fields. I was looking at either a 24" craftsman self propelled mower or a case 960 with a 8 gang reel mower.
> 
> You know kinda like an F250 for driveways or a Jeep for wally world.
> 
> ...


A couple of things.... I just bought a '95 wrangler yesterday(Mileage thing) I'm contemplating setting it up with a snow blower, '84 inch. I don't know, call me crazy. By the way, I talked to a guy who bought the "back draggin" thing for his V plow and didn't like it much. Don't know if you ever looked into it, but if you haven't gotten one yet, probably wait for the for the rest of the jury to decide. Hope that helps.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I dont think any one has talked about if it is hard or not to put a plow and wiring on to a truck?


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

fordtruck661;1258383 said:


> I dont think any one has talked about if it is hard or not to put a plow and wiring on to a truck?


If you have no idea of what to do about that, you probably want to get a professional,  and use the search button


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

imo and experience its easier to pay some one who knows what they are doing


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Matson Snow;1255953 said:


> :laughing::laughing:...Who is this *Mark Oomkes *you speak of....Is he someone Special????


He's a BIG WIG company also known as Big perm... I tried to leave him a message but his contact info has disappered faster then me at adam lambert concert...!


----------

